# Alpine IDA-305s - Bluetooth issue



## Dakrt (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,

I recently got an Alpine ida-305s and kce-250BT for christmas. I installed the system the other day in my car. Everything works great except syncing my iPhone 4 with the bluetooth. I read the instructions and it says to turn on bluetooth in and turn off the aux and aux+ which i did. I shut the car off and then turned it back on. I go into my settings on my iphone to turn bluetooth on and it sees the kce-250BT. I click on it to pair it. I just get an hourglass basically then it tells me "it is unable to pair and to check if i have power on it and make sure it's in range". I had the iphone right next to the KCE-250BT and it still can't pair it. I don't get to the screen where it asks me to put in the pairing code of 0000. I have heard that the KCE-400BT works with the radio but Alpine's site told me to purchase the KCE-250BT instead. I'm thinking about just buying the 400BT but want to make sure that it's the fact i have the wrong version. Any ideas?

Edward


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

just wondering how you went with this - I had issues with my phone as well, but found that it eventually paired by disabling Bluetooth on the iPhone, and re-starting the Bluetooth service, this seemed to clear it. A reboot also helps


----------



## Dakrt (Jan 3, 2011)

After doing more research, it came out to be an issue with not connecting the pink/black wire. In the Alpine manual, it says to not connect it so I didn't. Then when I tried to link the phone to the bluetooth, it wouldn't work. But i found an article on another forum that said to remember to hook the pink/black wire otherwise it won't work. The person stated the only reason he knew that is by calling alpine themselves. The shop where he brought the car to get the stereo connected didn't even know that. It's all working good now! thanks for checking up..


----------



## Blanco_Diablo (Sep 2, 2009)

Heard the sound quality is way better with the 400BT, have you experienced people you have called complaining, or has it been smooth? The 400BT has Parrot technology. Was going to add BT to my ida-x305 HU soon.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

I thought they are both Parrot?


----------



## Blanco_Diablo (Sep 2, 2009)

My fault, was thinking 350-BT. So what's the difference between the 250-BT and 400-BT then?


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

400BT supports BT-audio whereas the 250 only supports HFP.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

Actually it looks like KCE-400BT does run different hardware - the firmware versions ARE different (250BT has v3.80 as latest and 400BT has v3.11). They may have different capabilities.


----------



## Blanco_Diablo (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting find tangcla... going to ask the local authorized dealer about the differences soon. Sorry to the OP, didn't mean to thread jack.


----------



## adrasys (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry to reopen a post. But i am having the exact same problem. Running the KCE-400 with my IDA-x305s. I have connected, turned off settings and cycled the ignition and restarted the head unit. The iphone finds the KCE and then gives me the same error. SO this pink wire must be it. I have connected it to the same pink wire on the IDA wire harness so maybe i should un plug it?


----------

